# Missing class and Dr. Note please help!



## Jimmi (Jun 6, 2002)

I do not miss many of my college classes at all, except for my one at 1230pm, because my problems seem to occur more in the morning, then in any other time, and to me 1230pm is the morning hehe. My teacher just wanted a note from my doctor saying I have IBS, and his signature or whatnot, and my Doctor was kind of an "*******" pardon my language when I asked him for something. I had to like plead with him to have something just to show her. I do not miss every class for that 1230pm one, but I wanted a note just in case I do miss classes cause I have missed two already and we only had 5 lol, not a good ratio







...but anyway has anyone else run into this problem with their Doctors, and have a better method of dealing with the doctor when asking or anything?? Please help!!


----------



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

I think you should tell your doctor that your IBS is getting so severe that it is interfering with your classes and mention that you aren't able to be in class sometimes (due to the IBS)and it's going to effect your final grade. I would also mention the fact that there are only five class meetings and you don't want your teacher to think you are ditching or running around campus doing nothing. That's too bad your doctor is acting like that, like we don't have enough problems!


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Jimmi,You need to switch doctors. Where in NJ are you? My son has a very caring doctor in the Montclair area. I've also seen someone here who loves their doctor in the Voorhees area.


----------



## Integrity (Jun 19, 2000)

Around my campus are several walk-in clinics, which students often go to if they are ill and need a doctor's note. You could try one of those if you can find one, and just explain to the doctor what the situation is and that you'd like a note for such necessary times.


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Find a new doctor. At our university you are allowed 3 days and after that they start dropping you a letter grade on every other day missed. Doctor's notes are not valid. You have 3 days and nothing else unless you are in the hospital for over 2 weeks, no matter if you have cancer, ibs, you're not excused. You're lucky they accept Dr's notes.


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

PippylongStockings,thats how it is at my University. Where do you go to college at? I attend Southern Illinois University at Carbondale. It sucks that its like that, but what do you do?


----------

